
Yale ethicist: killer robots will be very stupid, incredibly well-armed - YeGoblynQueenne
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/02/one-ethicists-compromise-stop-killer-robots/126051/
======
transfire
Spoken like a true bureaucrat.

